
Ask HN: What are your experiences with remote support software? - Flemlord
My company is getting close to a beta release and we need (1) demo/webinar software and (2) remote control software for on-the-fly remote support. Specifically, we need to be able to take control of clients' computers to do installs and troubleshoot problems.<p>The two big players seem to be GoToAssist/GoToMeeting and WebEx. Does anybody have experience with them or other solutions? We care less about features/functionality and more about our customers having a seamless setup. (ie. No screwing around with client firewalls.)<p>Any suggestions or advice is appreciated.
======
alaskamiller
I like FogCreek copilot <https://www.copilot.com/>

~~~
cpr
Agreed. Works simply & beautifully. No firewall problems (works indirectly if
it has to, directly if it can).

(It's just VNC with a nice native wrapper (both Mac and Win) that makes it
painless for all involved.)

~~~
Flemlord
"VNC with a wrapper" worries me. I've had problems getting VNC working across
corporate firewalls.

------
tihomir
I recommended <http://www.uvnc.com/pchelpware/index.html> You can customize it
with your company needs and it's really fast.

------
mmelin
WebEx is the dinosaur, but I like TeamViewer <http://www.teamviewer.com/> \-
it is inexpensive and works _very_ well.

~~~
Flemlord
I checked out TeamViewer and really liked it. Simple, worked on all of my
computers, and I like the idea of being able to buy a "license" instead of
having to fork over a monthly service fee. But TeamViewer can't connect
multiple people so I can't use it for presentations. Not for presentations
involving more than one other person anyway.

This is still a possibility for support.

------
otoburb
I use WebEx in my work environment primarily for sharing deployment sessions
that involve a GUI or for remote low-framerate group presentations. It's
relatively easy to use and does the job.

For remote support, I personally use LogMeIn (they bought Hamachi out I
believe) for my parents' desktop. That is a great tool for remote control
software, provided you don't mind installing the LogMeIn client on the target
system.

------
aneesh
I used GoToMeeting as the customer (the other party was demoing to me), and it
was pretty seamless. Worked out of the box, and was pretty easy to use.

